

Why Companies Use Software To Scan Resumes - celias
http://www.npr.org/2012/10/06/162440531/why-companies-use-software-to-scan-resumes

======
malandrew
I'm wondering if it is possible to use the equivalent of SEO techniques to
always have your résumé read/selected, e.g. include a verbatim copy of the
original job add as a small print footer on the résumé. This means that all
the keywords from the job ad should lead that résumé to be selected for
further investigation.

